# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Mετακινήσεις - Συγχωνευσεις Ενοτήτων

## Polyneikos

Στα πλαίσια καποιων αλλαγών στο forum,καποιες ενότητες θα αλλαξουν δομή,καποιες θα συγχωνευτουν,ορισμένες θα μετακινηθουν ή μπορεί να καταργηθούν. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## SotosTheBoss

female motivation καταρφήθηκε η πήγε κάπου αλλού;

----------


## Fataoulas

πριν κανετε οτι κανετε Κωστα, μη ξεχασετε να εχετε κανει ενα backup πρωτα :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> female motivation καταρφήθηκε η πήγε κάπου αλλού;


To Female Motivation πήγε στα Πολυμέσα.
Προσοχή όμως σε κάποιες φωτογραφίες που ειναι οριακές και προσφέρουν motivation κυρίως στους άντρες του φόρουμ  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> πριν κανετε οτι κανετε Κωστα, μη ξεχασετε να εχετε κανει ενα backup πρωτα


Ολα ειναι υπό έλεγχο  :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Η χημικη καταργηθηκε?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Η χημικη καταργηθηκε?


Ναι,οριστικά.

----------


## Mikekan

Απο περιέργεια και μονο, για ποιο λόγο?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Απο περιέργεια και μονο, για ποιο λόγο?


Στείλε μου πμ.

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Και εγω θα ήθελα να μάθω αν γίνεται μπορείς να ενημερώσεις ;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Polyneikos

Το λεω εδω παιδια, για να μην με ρωτάει ο καθένας ξεχωριστα μέσω πμ:
Οι πληροφορίες που βρίσκονται στο δικό μας φόρουμ είναι πολύ λίγες και ίσως ανεπαρκείς σε σχέση με αυτές που παρέχονται δωρεάν σε ειδικευμένες σελίδες πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα.
Οποιος θέλει να ψαχτεί , υπάρχει αρκετη πληροφορία σε πολλά sites και γενικά η χημική υποστήριξη  δεν συνάδει με τις κατευθύνσεις της σελίδας.Δεν μας πολυενδιαφέρει κοινώς.
Δεν εχει γίνει κατι άλλο. :03. Thumb up:

----------

